# Looking for a particular fixture ...



## christopolos (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi, can someone who is smarter than the average bear help me out and point me in the right direction ?










Looking for something very similar to this image - this is a reducer bushing.
What I've been trying to find is this but without the thread on the inside, just threaded on the outside. So it can be wound into wood, with either a Philips head or hexagon key.

I will be running a M6 bolt through this fixture and looking for something to act as a clearence hole and not threaded.

Cheers, Chris


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=riv+nuts+nutserts&t=hf&iax=images&ia=images

HTH

Oops, not threaded on the outside. Sorry about that.

Might have to make your own.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Threaded insert?


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

You can get a pipe that size and use a steel hex die and thread the outside.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

If you can find a reducer bushing with the head you want, thread into scrap wood for leverage and drill out the inside.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Check here - might not be exactly what you are looking for, but should help with your search:

Threaded Bushings
(Norwood screw machine parts)

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Drill bushings might be useable. Some are made with machine threads which may not be ideal, but should still work.


----------

